# space saving electrolytes



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone else ever use this or a similar product?
In Airborne school we had to choke a packet of this and a full canteen of water every day. Tastes like... well it doesn't taste good. However, we never had a heat injury and for our level of activity at Ft. Benning GA in June/July in cat 5 heat (really freaking hot/humid) that's pretty impressive. By the way, if you decide to use this particular product, I recommend pouring the whole packet in your mouth dry, then washing it down as fast as possible. It really tastes that bad. Seriously... people mixed it as directed the first couple days and several yacked it right back up. I was very nearly among them.

Cera Products Inc ? Government / Military


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Basically the same as Gatorade but more condensed. Diluted after adding to water. So just purchase a can of powdered Gatorade & you should be good to go.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I have heard it tastes significantly better as well. 
Does is come in single serving packets? I figure if I have room for a can or tub, I could probably be better off packing a salt and sugar mixture and using that space for something else. 
At home it seems like a great, long term solution you are suggesting


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes you can get Gatorade in foil pouches.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It may be overkill but I've stored some powdered Gatorade in 1 gallon mylar bags with Oxygen absorbers. 

Last summer I opened one that was about 4 years old and it was good except for the Oxygen absorber "melted" some of the Gatorade around it into a small clump. I tossed the hardened clump and the rest tasted just like it was new.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a can each of the orange & lemon/lime put away. I figure no sense opening the sealed cans till I need to. When I was a volunteer firefighter we had a can in each truck.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

critical item to have in your pandemic supplies ..... $2/1lb can on average ....


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You can make your own re-hydration "salts" at home that will keep nearly indefinitely.
Keeping the items separate and mixing with clean water when needed is the best way to store them long term.
For each litre of water:
six level teaspoons of sugar
1/2 teaspoon of table salt (sodium chloride)
1/2 teaspoon of potassium chloride (it can be purchased under many names and as a chemical) The cheapest way is to get it as a chemical in a one quart or one litre bottle (about two pounds (16 ounces)

It is fine to use slightly more water but never use less water or more of either salt in a solution. 

The dosage should be about a cup for an adult after each "loose" bowel movement.
For children under 2 years old give 1/4 to 1/2 cup.
For children between 2 and 18 give 1/2 to 1 cup.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Is Tang no good?


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

not saying buy this but best re hydration mix Ive encountered Oral Rehydration Salts | www.chinookmed.com I have a couple boxes of it when I am getting low and I know it I pop one of these in a one quart and sip half from the mix and half from plain water perks me right back up and get me going again. Not sure of the mix in comparison to pauls but this is the stuff I know trust and use and it doesnt taste too bad like warm milk even though it could be cold still tastes like warm milk.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Glucose always works. Almost direct instant energy from Glycogens.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Glucose always works. Almost direct instant energy from Glycogens.


I'm talking about electrolytes not energy.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Jak,
Most mixes for electrolytes also contain some form of sugar to add to your energy level.
The only electrolyte mix that doesn't, is the stuff they give you before a colonoscopy. You have to drink a lot of it to clear the large intestine and it contains no sugars at all.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

PaulS said:


> You can make your own re-hydration "salts" at home that will keep nearly indefinitely.
> Keeping the items separate and mixing with clean water when needed is the best way to store them long term.
> For each litre of water:
> six level teaspoons of sugar
> ...


Potassium Chloride is also sold by Morton as a salt substitute for people on a low sodium diet.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I keep Gatorade powder that comes in the big bags. We use it at work in the summer. Ever since they started giving it to us the amount of heat exhaustion and heat stroke has gone way down. It regularly gets over 105 and even up over 110 in certain areas of the plant in summertime. Another great item is pedialite. Very good stuff to drink after suffering from heat exhaustion.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sugar or honey, potassium tartate, baking soda


----------

